# Smart-Host Definition



## darwin (9. Sep. 2009)

Hallo ! 

Ich habe nach der PerfectServer Debian und ISPConfig3 Beschreibung einen Server aufgesetzt und eine TestDomain (beispiel.net)für POP3 und SMTP eingerichtet. Hintergrund ist, das wir für kleinere Kunden ein e-mail Service anbieten wollen.

Der Mail-Server soll aber alle Mails über unser zentrales Mail-GW (Centos 5.2 mit Postfix, Spamasassin, AmavisD) spoolen bzw. von dort empfangen. Wie muß ich den Transport definieren, damit alle auf dem Mailserver gehaltenen Maildomänen (z.B. beispiel.net) intern behandelt werden ? 
Dzt hab ich zwischen den beiden Servern ein Loop-Problem mit der testdomäne beispiel.net.

Danke für eure Infos.


----------



## Till (14. Sep. 2009)

Auf dem ispconfig system brauchst Du keinen transport. Da trägst Du einfach das mail-gw als relayhost in der main.cf ein. Auf dem mail-gateway legst Du für jede Domain einen smtp transport zum ispconfig system ein. Die Domains dürfen auf dem mail-gw nicht als lokale Domains / Postfächer definiert sein.


----------

